# dora and fiona



## cav (May 23, 2008)

pics of my cavaliers
tri one is dora and blenheim is fiona just sitting chillin on the chair?my dogs have got a good life?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They're simply gorgeous


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

lovely photo, they look well comfortable on the chair


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic they are lovely dogs, my father loves this breed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

they are SO beautiful..my daughters name is feona..lol spelt with an e instead of an i i didnt know how to spell it at the time..pmsl


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the pic both of them very cutexxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

haha just gorgeous, they are simply both beautiful but i do like the black and white one 

omg the name dora is excellent


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Just gorgeous

Loe my sis has a Sheltie called Dora - its actually Pandora - she's a posh bird LOL LOL


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

very cute..........


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Just gorgeous
> 
> Loe my sis has a Sheltie called Dora - its actually Pandora - she's a posh bird LOL LOL


hahaha thats weird i had a english bull terrier called pandora  had to rehome her coz she started beating up the others


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

thanks for all your great coments
i do get funny looks when out and shout dora the explorer to my tri girl
but i dont care


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thanks for all your great coments
> i do get funny looks when out and shout dora the explorer to my tri girl
> but i dont care


its brilliant name dora lol, people luv the old names for dogs, just one look at their faces wiv names like urs and mine and people ave a lil laff to theirselfs , i luvvv the old names for dogs 

my sista was gonna name hers martha lol but she picked florrence instead haha.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> its brilliant name dora lol, people luv the old names for dogs, just one look at their faces wiv names like urs and mine and people ave a lil laff to theirselfs , i luvvv the old names for dogs
> 
> my sista was gonna name hers martha lol but she picked florrence instead haha.


yey i like the old names towhat are your dogs names?


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> aww gorgeous,,,


thank you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeerm..............


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

so sweet ahh


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nici said:


> so sweet ahh


thanks nici


----------

